# New Project-YIKES!



## timgoodwin (Jun 11, 2016)

Going to try and restore this old girl. Have a lot of work ahead and will need some help I'm sure. Have all the specs and original owners manual as well as history sheet. What do ya think? I'm sure you guys have seen worse though.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Tim.
No plastic on that beast meant to work. 

"Going to try and restore this old girl"
Do you plan engine over haul good frame cleaning etc.,removing front loader maybe easier in your task.
Can't tell for sure,is that backhoe?


----------



## timgoodwin (Jun 11, 2016)

Thomas said:


> Welcome Tim.
> No plastic on that beast meant to work.
> 
> "Going to try and restore this old girl"
> ...


No. It's not a backhoe but it has the shaft for it. The front end loader was actually attached by the company for the Montana Highway Dept. They even painted it the highway color. There were originally 10 made for the state. This particular tractor worked most of its life in Miles City and then went to a private owner in Butte and finally to me. I have the original paperwork and all her history. I'll post that a little later when I can find it. I have stuck it somewhere and for the life of me can't find it.

The engine needs some work but believe it or not she runs really good as you see her and everything works.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Tim, what make/model tractor is hidden under that loader?


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Tim ,welcome to the forum. She's a beauty. being an old hiway dept. machine she should have had an easy life, just leaning on the front bucket.. ha...ha..a fine peace of old iron..


----------

